# PT 111 re-assembly advice needed



## Doubled (Oct 19, 2011)

Help. 

I disassembled the slide completely on my PT111 in order to duracoat it. I removed the safety key and discovered a very very small ball bearing sitting on a spring underneath it. I am now trying to re-install it but I am having a hard time pushing the ball bearing and spring down while inserting the safety key device. Does anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks :smt1099


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Doubled said:


> Help.
> 
> I disassembled the slide completely on my PT111 in order to duracoat it. I removed the safety key and discovered a very very small ball bearing sitting on a spring underneath it. I am now trying to re-install it but I am having a hard time pushing the ball bearing and spring down while inserting the safety key device. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks :smt1099


ok, never done this , but i think it will work.

1) use a very small amount elmers WHITE glue to attach the key to the security bolt and let it dry. this is now one piece and cant fall off.

2) lay the gun down (security system facing up) on a microfiber cloth on a slippery surface like a baking sheet.

3) insert the spring and bearing, use the bolt/key to push down the bearing and turn the PISTOL in any direction needed to engage the bolt.

4) once the bolt is engaged you can just pull the key from the bolt and use a toothpick to remove the glue residue.

might work, lemme know....


----------



## Doubled (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks. I will try that.


----------



## Doubled (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok, using super glue to hold it on the spring. Now I have to find something small enough to depress the ball bearing and allow me to slide the security key in from the side.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Doubled said:


> Ok, using super glue to hold it on the spring. Now I have to find something small enough to depress the ball bearing and allow me to slide the security key in from the side.


i said elmers white glue, i now take zero responsibility for any damage


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

....:buttkick:


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i said elmers white glue, i now take zero responsibility for any damage


 :watching:



:anim_lol:

lmao


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Doubled said:


> Ok, using super glue to hold it on the spring. Now I have to find something small enough to depress the ball bearing and allow me to slide the security key in from the side.


Oh man dude! Not super glue!


----------

